# The Brixton Football Company - New Local Leagues



## BrixtonFootball (Oct 8, 2014)

We are a new local company consisting of two guys.  We live and socialise in Brixton and our aim is to create a football league for local business and residents to come together around. We pride ourselves on creating a friendly environment with a highly personal service so that everyone has an enjoyable experience.





*START DATE:* Wed 29th October
*VENUE:* Platanos College, Clapham Road, SW2 0AL (see venue page for more details)
*LEAGUE STRUCTURE*: One division of 7 teams
*SEASON LENGTH*: 12 matches over 14 weeks
*KO TIMES:* 6.00, 6.40 & 7.20pm
*MATCH LENGTH:* 40mins
*PRICE*: email for info

We provide the referee, equipment, and online support (including tables, fixtures & results) – all you need to do is turn up and play.

We've played in plenty of leagues ourselves and know exactly what works and what doesn't.  Its pretty simple: a decent pitch, a good referee, quality footballs and organisers who are attentive.

For more info, including details on how to get involved, email info@brixtonfootball.org


----------



## BrixtonFootball (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm pleased to say we will be _finally_ kicking off tomorrow night and now have one remaining team space on offer.

If you don't have a team but are interested in playing do get in touch as we can still get you involved in an existing team- all of whom are very friendly


----------



## ska invita (Nov 13, 2014)

how much does it cost?


----------



## BrixtonFootball (Jan 15, 2015)

Afternoon all,

A bit of a new year update for you:


We will be starting our second season at Stockwell (weds night) from February 11th, should be a couple of spaces available.
We will be launching a Sunday league at Evelyn Grace Academy (Brixton) from February 22nd, plenty of spaces for that one.
As ever, all info can be found on the website: www.brixtonfootball.org.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 15, 2015)

ska invita said:


> how much does it cost?


£65/game according to the website


----------



## BrixtonFootball (Jan 19, 2015)

Yelkcub said:


> £65/game according to the website



That's correct, sorry for the slow response. 

We can definitely work something out for u75erss with the price


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 19, 2015)

BrixtonFootball said:


> That's correct, sorry for the slow response.
> 
> We can definitely work something out for u75erss with the price



I'm Norf London so no interest I'm afraid but I know some U75ers used to play together over that way, so you might get a bite.


----------



## BrixtonFootball (Feb 19, 2015)

We're organising some free matches next Sunday between 11:00 and 14:00 in Brixton. No strings, or hidden commitment. We'll be at Evelyn Grace Academy. 

Let us know if you fancy a game.


----------

